# HPS Ballast Transformer and Ignitor casing needs repaired?



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi...I had an accident while wiring up my HPS Lights....The damage is to parts of the plastic casing on both the transformer and ignitor which is so thin and so brittle it basicly just broke in small pieces....As far as I can make out there is no damage to any of the components so I am hoping that I can carefully "tape" where the casing damage is and make sure the ignitor is secure within the casing...Now there is no Amazon in New Zealand so they are not an option....I would appreciate any tips etc that may help me ....Thanks MK.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Depending on where the unit is situated and if there's any curious 'small fingers' that can reach it (a.k.a. nosey kids :grin then taping the case should be OK. If you have any electrical-tape (insulating vinyl adhesive tape in many colours) that will be far better than cellotape.

Alternatively, if you have a slightly larger plastic box knocking around, you could just mount the electrical gubbins (complete with broken box bits) inside that.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi ..thanks ... I will Do my best with the damage ...the ignitor will have to be Held in place with tape and perhaps with a piece of polystyrene over it so when the Stainless Steel cover is put on.... it will hold its position when the unit is hung ......I will let you know how I get on .....Regards Mk


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A word of warning when using polystyrene near electrics, it's a very good thermal insulator, so any heat generated by the electrics will be held in and multiplied.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks...I will use something else ...The Igniters on these lights has a threaded plastic knob on the cover and it fits in a bracket and held by a nut...Only on one of the lights is it not broken off so it appears to be a design weakness ...With the enclosure hanging I do not think it would be good to have the ignitor able to move within the enclosure just held by its wiring... I note that a lot of these type of lights IE Mercury Vapor,Mercury Halide and HPS are appearing regularly here for sale so I guess LED's are taking over... Regards Mk


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

LEDs are better in that the light can be manufactured to precise 'temperatures' or colour, plus they use a lot less power :wink:

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi..Yes EXactly.....If I could find a good DIY plan I would buy the LED's etc and put it together and replace what I have?? What I have seen on YouTube it would not be difficult for me ....It looks to me that LED Grow lights are becoming cheaper but I am still hesitant at buying ....They would have to come from China so its just a question of finding somebody who can recommend a specific light (s) etc ....

Returning to my HPS problem ..the NZ agency for them has requested photos of the damage so they may help me with what needs to be done.....
Regards Mk.. 
PS....
Today I am going to wire up 2 x 70w HPS lights and 2 x Mercury vapour lights end to end across on an alloy plate and lift it up (somehow) on to my steel frame and it will then be hung by chains so that I can raise or lower the alloy plate over my tomatoes....there will be 2 of these so along with my other lights that will be about 1600w of lighting....Its all hit and miss with me but surely that will make my tomatoes grow ...and ripen....


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Although there's a lot of info about almost everything 'out there', it's still trial-and-error when it comes to actually trying it for real - There's a lot of variables to adjust for but, it'll be worth it in the end, from the learning/satisfaction and the produce :wink:


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi..Exactly..Trial and Error ...thats why I have a combination of 5 ft T8 flouro Tubes....CFL lights...HPS 250W...HPS 70W and 80W Mercury Vapour and I wonder if a candle would help ?? but as you say theres nothing like earning even at my age and I would love to make up some LED lighting...
Only a matter of weeks ago I knew nothing about HPS,Mercury Hallide and Mercury Vapour but now I do have a basic knowledge and I was lucky ..I got my lights very cheap and that is why I am using them .....

If you ever come across a design using the latest LED's please let me know ..the ones I have seen are a few years old and LED's I think are progressing rapidly in the last few years ....I once read tomatoes can never have enough light....Regards Mk


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi..Instead of another thread could I ask what to do when this happens...My 250W HPS light failed so I just checked if it was in the socket properly ...Well the glass is turning in the base so what now ...Is their a method to get the bulb and base out of the socket or does one have to smash the bulb so pliars or similar can be applied to remove the base...but what about the safety aspect here ..are HPS safe to smash ???? or twist out of the base ...
Thanks Mk


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Speaking of LEDs, they do apparently make LED growlights: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ABSQ4N2?tag=tbpre-20


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi...Whoopi?? I see they have free shipping ....or do they? Cheers Mk


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If the glass has come loose in it's metal holder, just twist the glass back and forth 'til the wires snap, then it can be disposed of without having to smash it - You then have the fun & games of getting the base part out. Thin pliers are best to bend the metal inwards, then larger pliers can get a grip to remove the base from the holder.

Ease of removal depends on whether you have Edison-Screw or bayonet fitting bulbs :wink:


----------

